# New Cumberland Reports?



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

anyone catching any eyes' or sauger yet?


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Crappiebub and I fished the area for 6 hours on Wednesday - NOTHING!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thinkin' of running down on Sunday if it's gets into the low 40's. Procraft, you're alot closer, shouldn't you be checking for us?  Oh well, it shouldn't be long now. The river temp is still 35 degrees. Can hardly wait for it to hit 40 and start creeping upwards. It'll be on then!!!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I guess I'll have to make a run down next week


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

With 60+ degrees, I prolly won't be able to wait on your response! Will have to travel and find out for myself. It's a toss up between there and de-winterizing the boat and taking it out!! Hmmmm....decisions, decisions....!


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

yea i think i am going to dewinterize my boat this saturday hopefully at the river or somewhere else and see what i can get


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

A good time for starters and probably some fish as an added benefit!!!


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey guys,

If any of you are coming down to NC this weekend let me know. I'll be on the water!

Joe


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

far as I know I'll be on the Ohio side tommorow if anyone wants to come. Gonna try to make it over to the W.V side this weekend. The females should start to come in this week or next. The males toward the end of the month, thats when you can really wack a limit right before dark on the bricks. Now is a great time for a big female eye'!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Procraft,
When ya say Ohio side, are ya talking at Stratton? Have fished there in Feb last year on a tip that didn't pan out. Now I think I went to early. As of today, the water temp is still 35, but it shouldn't be long before it starts getting to spawnin' temps!!  Heading down this weekend.


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

With the rain coming in from the south over the next few days the water should warm a few degrees. We should also have pretty good flow - the forecast is for 14 -15 feet. This weekend may be good. I'll be on the water Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

change in plans, I'll be on the W.V side tonight from 5-dark. Will post results tonight or tommorow


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Ya better believe that I'm a watchin' too!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

6 saugers between 2 of us. all nice fish too. Felt good to get bit! Should be excellent by this weekend.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

will be hitting a few spots over the weekend in the pikie pool  
anybody coming this way want 2 hook up let me know ?
will check in this evening after work an again in the morning early(mrstwister gets up 4 work at 5am)  lol 
mrtwister


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

how come no one has posted about the new fence at cumberland dam? so u cant fish from the wall anymore. or has someone posted it and i havent seen it. i had the boat out today below cumberland dam and u could see that there was a fence up blocking u from fishing off the wall. and i then ran down to pike island and one guy down there said that someone fell off the wall into the river and died and that is the reason that they put up the fence. the guy said that it happened about a month ago


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Nah! Don't tell me that's so! I'm heading down tomorrow and I hope you're wrong Joe. That's the first I've heard about it. I suppose I'll end up fishing from the bricks and I don't care for that. I'll let ya know tomorrow........


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

hate to tell u snake but it is so all the people me and steve seen fishing was fishing down on the bricks.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Hate to tell you Joe, but it is *not so!*  Just talked to the guys up in the lock & dam itself and they ran it down to me. Homeland Security came down and made them fence in the big cement pad, put up cameras and sensors around key areas and the doors, which are new. The guy assured me that you can walk along the fence and go out on the "pier", as he referred to it!! No one fell off and got "hurt" or worse. It is a restricted area, but as he said, no one has *ever * enforced it and he does not see that happening in the future unless there is some break in the security!!
Oh yeah, he said it's rainin' like hell down there so I'm thinking about heading to Berlin for a few hours.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

yeah its pourin here, hopefully the river will come up some and get a little off color, I hate when it is low n' clear. They wont come in till after dark when its like that. Might try to make it down there tonight


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

i have been wrong before. plus i was right about 1 part then , there was a fence put up.just all the other infornation was wrong.so i was batting 1% out of 100%  apparently no one called the locks then and got the information because there was no one fishing off the wall. everyone one we seen was down on the rocks


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Don't forget, alot of people *like * the bricks, I'm *not* one of them. Every 3rd or 4th cast seems to end up being a re-tie! So I pretty much stay up above, plus I've done pretty good up there. I think that the closer to the dam you get, the better the fishin'!!! IMO!
Procraft, did ya make it down and if so, how'd ya do? I got skunked at Berlin. Tried 3 different areas and nothing. Seen several others and no one did any good.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I didn't get a chance to make it down. The Bricks is where its at! I hardly ever get hung over there, you just gotta work its a little faster and use a lighter jig.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Procraft,
What size jig do you use there? I generally use a 3/16 to 1/4 due to the current. Don't get me wrong, I've done alright the few dozen times I've fished the bricks,(sometimes) I just prefer casting or jigging off the wall. Have you ever fished the Ohio side there at Stratton? Tried it a couple of times, no luck.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

1/8 oz jig.. I've done well on the ohio side but the water has to be up and off color. Fish are smaller and they are usually all sauger.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks,
Well, the water is definitely up. In fact, it was 13.1 on Saturday, now it's over 20 ft! I'm half tempted to try it this weekend, but I think I'll wait another week.


----------

